# My Beautiful Jack



## DebS (Jun 10, 2008)

My best friend passed away on Saturday and it feels like I can't stop bawling. He was 15 on July 1st and was such a huge part of our family, but he was really my shadow. He was the first thing I saw in the morning and was always waiting for me when I came home. He spent a week with us at a cabin and died the day after we came home. I am completely lost and the pain is unbearable. I begin to ache as soon as I wake up and don't know how to stop.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Jack. The loss many of us feel when one of our dogs dies is truly heartbreaking. No words will ease your pain; only time will start to replace the pain with fond memories. We would love to hear more about Jack, what made him so special, how long he was with you, and to see some pictures of him. We know the pain you are feeling, and understand your grief.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard losing our loved ones. Please try to take comfort in the happy memories and pictures of Jack. Listen with your heart and you will hear him with you still, just now on silent paws. Most of us have all been thru what you have been thru so we know the feeling. Just rant, rave and cry we all understand. 
Hopefully when you are feeling stronger you can share more pictures and stories with us. It does help to relieve the pain alittle. 
((((HUGS))))


----------



## DebS (Jun 10, 2008)

Jack was 15 and had been with us since he was 6 weeks old. My oldest son is 19 and doesn't remember much of life without him. I can't look anywhere in this house without seeing places he should be. I knew it would be difficult, but I didn't expect this wrenching pain. My son is coming home on Friday and he is so upset about walking through that door without Jack waiting for him. What a painful time. He was an amazing friend and gentle soul. I don't think I can have another dog, this is too painful. And only other dog owners understand. I think some people think I should just get over it. Maybe I should, but I feel so empty. My profile picture is Jack walking behind our house, waiting for us to catch up as usual.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Let time heal you gradually. Talk about Jack with your family (and with us too!)...all the fond memories and silly things he had done that put smiles on your face. He was lucky to be loved by you so deeply and I know he loved you back even more. 

Many of us have experienced the loss of our beloved dogs in the past...so please share Jack's memories with us. And I hope that will ease your pain a little. And yes, I do know that some people just don't understand the grief we experience from losing our pets. But here in the forum, you are never the stranger.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. Whether they've been with us 15 years or 15 minutes they take a piece of our heart with them when they go. It is much too soon for you to move beyond the grief, but in time his memories will bring a smile.

{{{hugs}}} to you and your family

Godspeed beautiful boy.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear you lost your precious boy. that has to be hard on your son to be away from home. It's never easy to loose our fur babies, and it hurts whatever age they are. Sounds like he was very much loved, so I hope you'll soon be able to recall all the happy times you had with him. It does take a while for hte pain to lessen.

Margaret


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

"My profile picture is Jack walking behind our house, waiting for us to catch up as usual."

One way of remembering jack is to think that he is still there, just far ahead of you waiting for you to catch up to him as usual. When I lost my father I went through horrible grief, but I took solace in the fact that whenever I had to go somewhere new my dad would scout out the place either by going there ahead of me or by using maps. I realized that he is still doing just that, he is scouting out the next place and waiting for me to follow.

prayers and hugs
beth, moose and angel


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

AM SO VERY SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS. ALL TO WELL I KNOW THE PIAN. I LOST MY 8 YR. 9 MNTH GOLDEN GIRL, KAYCEE TO CANCER ON MAY 25, JUST 8 WEEKS AGO, AND HAD LOST MY 12 YR. 3 MONTH OLD GOLDEN BOY 1 YEAR AND 10 DAYS BEFORE THAT TO HEART ATTACK. BOTH DIED IN MY ARMS WITH ME TELLING THEM I LOVED THEM. IT IS JUST SO HARD, I KNOW.

I AM LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE ANOTHER DOG, OUR GOLDEN MIX THAT WE ADOPTED ALMOST 6 YEARS AGO. SHE AND KAYCEE WERE 'BEST BUDS" AND HONEY REALLY GRIEVED FOR HERFRIEND ND I THINK SHE STILL DOES FROM TIME TO TIME. BUT HONEY IS A GREAT COMFORT TO ME, AND I AM TO HER I THINK. SHE WILL BE 7 IN DEC. 

I LOST MY FIRST DOG 52 YEARS AGO COME NOV., AN eNGLISH SETTER PUPPY I HAD GOTTEN FOR MY BRITHDAY IN JUNE--LOST HER TO DISTEMPER--AND I HAVE LOST MANY DOGS SINCE. AND EACH TIME I AM TOTALLY CRUSHED AND AS YOU SAID, ONLY DOG LOVERS REALLY UNDERSTAND OUR PAIN AND OUR DEPTH OF FEELING WE HAVE FOR OUR DOGS.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Your Jack sounds like such a gentle soul....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Jack. Many of us know too well the pain of missing a dear friend. Sending many prayers your way for strength and comfort. And maybe when the time is right you will be ready to accept a new friend in your life. God bless Jack on his road to the bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry about Jack's loss. The pain is so evident in your words. Treasure your pictures and memories......and know that that special love connection can never be broken. We are here whenever you want to "talk"..... many of us have had to say goodbye , and know the heartbreak and despair you are feeling now. We care.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. We all know how it feels to lose something so special. He will rest in peace knowing that you love him. One day you reunite living both in peace.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Jack. Take your time and don't let others make you feel rushed in dealing with your grief at the loss of your sweet boy.

I love that picture. I hope you don't mind me saying this, but...when I saw it, the first thing I thought was, "It's like he's looking back from the rainbow bridge, waiting for them." Take comfort and hopefully find peace in knowing that he is waiting for you and you will be reunited some day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jack was a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry. Many of us here have been there and please know we understand. My Max died 9 years ago, I still miss him so much and cry when I look at his picture.

As painful as it is to lose them, I knew I couldn't live without a golden in my life. It was a tribute to him that we got Selka and Gunner.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jack. 15 years is never enough time. enjoy all your memories of him and you will always have him close at heart. jack is now next to you only on silent paws.:heartbeat rest well jack

Debbie & mason


----------



## Goldie Oldie (Mar 27, 2008)

It is truly horrific when we loose our best pals! Kramer is going to be 14 this fall and we are already anticipating how dreadful that day will be when it comes. My thoughts are with you. Remember the good times and be happy that he is in a better place, running happily thru the green fields - he'll be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge - you'll be together again someday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jack waits for you at Rainbow Bridge in perfect health and surrounded by loving friends. He has new tennis balls and cool spring water~Godspeed Sweet Jack.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss - play hard at the bridge sweet Jack.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Jack. My heart aches for you and your family because I know of the pain you feel. Please know that it does ease with time but remember to be gentle with yourself and allow the grief to process. I will light a candle to guide your sweet boy on his journey to Rainbow Bridge. He will live in your heart forever.

Godspeed sweet angel Jack..............


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know that pain all too well. We lost our Cooper just over a year ago, at 11 years of age, and it still hurts. 
The one thing I can tell you is to give yourself time. They're such a huge part of our lives and such a big part of our everyday routines that you can't help but feel completely lost when they're gone.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry...I love that picture of Jack! You entered it in the Calender Contest and it reminds me of my Sam who is at the Bridge too. I hope they met there, along with "our" other Bridge Babies and are swimming and playing like puppies again. I can promise you that it gets a little easier every day. You will hear him everywhere, see him just around every corner, and feel him brush by you. He'll always be with you, but it does get easier. I know you don't think you'll ever be able to love another dog as much as you loved Jack, but I think you will find with time, that you will want another Golden, because of Jack. You will want to honor him by sharing your love with another. I got Ike 2.5 months after Sam passed and he helped me tremendously....I love him as much as I loved Sam....differently, but as much. God Bless.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I am so sorry...I love that picture of Jack! You entered it in the Calender Contest and it reminds me of my Sam who is at the Bridge too. I hope they met there, along with "our" other Bridge Babies and are swimming and playing like puppies again. I can promise you that it gets a little easier every day. You will hear him everywhere, see him just around every corner, and feel him brush by you. He'll always be with you, but it does get easier. I know you don't think you'll ever be able to love another dog as much as you loved Jack, but I think you will find with time, that you will want another Golden, because of Jack. You will want to honor him by sharing your love with another. I got Ike 2.5 months after Sam passed and he helped me tremendously....I love him as much as I loved Sam....differently, but as much. God Bless.


Paula, I could not have said it better myself. It is 5 weeks today that I lost my Charlotte, the light and love of my life. I think you will find that you feel Jack more in the next few weeks. I was so heartbroken the first few days and at least now, I sense her with me..sounds strange, but I can't describe it any other way.
My 5 year old has had a very hard time and we will get her a brother this fall....I feel that in time you will feel a bit better and recognize how wonderful your life has been to have known and loved him.
Best wishes and peaceful thoughts to you, I am so sorry


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - Jack will remain safely in your heart.

Run free and sleep softly Jack


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to read your sad news about Jack, sounds like he had a long wonderful life with you............you gave him the best !!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of your beloved Jack,it hurts so much to say goodbye, thinking of you and hoping as time passes and the hurt heals a little you can smile when you remember the wonderful long life you shared together.


----------

